# Long Or Smooth Coats?



## Blossom73 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all

This is purely a nosey post from me. I am curious as to which Chi you prefer to own - a smooth coat or a long coat?

Rachel x


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I've owned both and it doesn't make a difference to me

but alot of people thought my longhaired was a papillon mix


----------



## Blossom73 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for that  I don't own a Chi yet.  I have a silly question - is there any difference is personaility in each coat type? The smooth coats have always struck me as being a little more "loopy" for want of a better word - is this the case? I'm sure it can't be really as it's just coat length that is different.

Rachel x


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

personality depends on the Chi and it's parents. Also haw much it was handled as a baby.

Long coats are said not to shed as much but I don't believe it. The longhaired I had (Mo) shed just as much as Sara


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I just love smooths! I don't think that temperament depends on their coat type. My three girls are all smooths and all very different. Tiani is very calm. Pebbles is "loopy" and with Krystal, it's too early to say, but she is very much more confident than the other two were at 11 weeks.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I just got a little long coat and my short coat is 2 1/2 yrs old. My short coat is beyond short coated and he doesnt have any hair on his chest and tummy. His hair on the rest of him is so thin and short that most people think he is hairless. He does not shed at all and the only time I have ever seen hair is when he got really stressed one time. My new little long coat will be 4 months on the 1st and I have had him almost a week now so I cant tell you about the shedding but I can tell you his coat is as soft as cotton and I love to cuddle my face in it I know this will change as he gets older though:-( As for personalities, my short coat seemed to be much more laid back at this age and wanted to snuggle more and wasnt into everything like my little long coat energizer bunny, LOL! I am sure it has nothing to do with the coat though and every chi has their own personality


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i prefer longs something about the silky coat, fluffy ears and tail - i do like the smooths too tho, my friend's smooth sheds constantly all year round whereas twig only loses her coat twice a year


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

What Chloe said :lol: Actuallly the reason I got long coat is because I have very sensitive skin & I was afraid a short coat would itch me. Fenders coat fell out almost the minute I got him & he's looked like a short coat :lol: His fur is growing in now really nicely. I would deff get a short coat well not now because I have enough :lol:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have two short and one long coat. I don't think coat type has anything to do with temperament, but breeding and training does.

Our youngest chi, Ernie, a SC, is high strung but all the dogs I've seen from that breeder are, so I have to think it's the breeding.

Our oldest, Bu, a SC is just a mellow yellow. We got him from my sister and have had him since 3 mos. old.

Our newest family member, Briscoe, a LC and rescue, is very mellow, but of course we know nothing of his genetics and little about the person that had him before. We just know that he is a wonderful little dog and our rescue experience has been soooooooooo good with this little boy.

Gee I got sorta windy... sorry.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I prefer smooth coats 

I would love to get a long coat some day, though!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

At one time I would of said smooths but now I just love them both.....I could not choose. I love to groom long coats.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

I love smooth coats!Both mine are but i would be happy to have a long haired one day!!
x x x
x x
x


----------



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

Personally I am really attracted to long coats :daisy: . 

I think smooth coats are really, really cute as well but my heart melten when I saw the first long coat Chi and I was sold ever since :cheer:


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a long coat by chance. I can't say which I prefer, but I just adore Boop's gorgeous plume of a tail.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I prefer short coats but that is because both of our are short. I've never had a long-coat and I'm sure would love it as much. Sounds weird, but I like the short coats because you can see their "form" better. I like seeing how sleek and muscular they are when they run, etc. Long coats: furball.  

But I used to own a persian cat. I loved the long coat.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well i really love the long coats i have four lc babies now and love grooming them all everyday but someday i would really love to own a smooth coat 2 really lol


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

I feel that longs are more laid back,sweet and a tad more meek then the smooths. Smooths are more "up on their toes" terrier and territorial then longs. Not that smooths can't be sweet and loving. I like both. it is almost like have two breeds in one.
long's seems to shed less but it is because the hair is fine and rolls off clothes easier then the thicker smooth's hair that gets stuck in the fabric, not that they truly shed less.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

mine are the total opposite ^


----------



## ChiChiHannah (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't own a Chi (yet, hee hee!) but I am *so* in love with long coats. That said, if the right short coat pup popped into my life, I'd be just as happy. Chis are just SO sweet, whether fluffy or smooth!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I love both. :love5: But I do think their personalities are a little different, my two smoothcoats are closer to the immediate family and can be a little less trusting of strangers while my longcoat loves EVERYONE especially little kids, but both are just as cuddly and loving and playful.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I prefer short coats, but do want a long coat male one of these days


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

I love the long haired. I would definitely get a long coated chi over a short. Although, I do think I would have her clipped as I don't like the big roughs. I'd leave the feathers though.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

I prefer smooth coat. But i fell in love with Pebs when i saw her (shes a mix - mum long and dad smooth) but luckily shes turned out mainly smooth but with fluffy panties


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Gypsy said:


> I love both. :love5: But I do think their personalities are a little different, my two smoothcoats are closer to the immediate family and can be a little less trusting of strangers while my longcoat loves EVERYONE especially little kids, but both are just as cuddly and loving and playful.


That's interesting Gypsy, because that would describe my boys to a tee with the exception of loving kids. Briscoe distinctly does not!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Lydz, I thought Pebbles was a smoothcoat. She certainly looks it in the photos. I'd love to see her "fluffy panties! You'll have to post a pic. Makes her all the more special to have "fluffy" bits! Fran


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Fran - i would describe her as a smooth coat she just gets a fluffy tail when shes been in the bath. Her panties are quite long though i will have to take a pic of them. Its quite strange really because her 3 brothers and sisters were proper little fluff balls and ive seen pics of them grown up and they have very long fur


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I've owned smooth coats and long coats, and I love them both. I l-o-v-e chihuahuas, regardless of their fur.

I noticed people comment differently on them:

(1) My Bella is a smooth coat with shiny fur that feels like velvet and baby down. People tell us she's "cute." 
(2) My long-coat chis have gorgeous fur that felt like silk. People told us they're "beautiful."


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Just get one of each - then you don't have to choose! That's what I plan to do anyway!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Now that really is having your cake and eating it Sarah (Sazzle)! lol 

Fran


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

*For LC owners*

I have never met a long coat chihuahua in my life, but after seeing pics, I am interested in possibly owning one. The part about them shedding less than the smooth coats is especially attractive to me because the shedding is probably the only drawback ( that I can think of) to owning a chi. 
If yo have a long coat: do you regularly have to take your long coat to the groomers to be trimmed? How many minutes a day do you spend grooming?


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

I have 4 sc and 1 lg coat. If its true that lc dont shed someone forgot to tell mine. She just spent 2 monhts blowing her coat. She went from a long silky coat to a rough short coat. It is just coming in now and she still looks bad,lol. She had no under coat at all.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I prefer short coats. Zoey is my 3rd SC. The LC seem to be the ones winning in the ring right now though. My Zoey is like the engerizer bunny and is very hyper and she loves everybody and everything and every animal.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I own a smooth coat chi!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have two SC and 1 LC and love them all to pieces, but I think Briscoe, our long coat is more work grooming wise. His coat gets nasty looking if hubby doesn't brush regularly, and he gets knots in his coat that have to be cut out. We don't have a schedule and rarely take him to the groomers. We do him as needed. He sheds as much as my SC's do.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Having owned both a SC and a LC, I would have to say that I prefer the LC. He definitely sheds less than my SC did and I absolutely love it when he hops up into my lap to be brushed. He absolutely loves it. I loved my short coat, but if I were to get another pup, it would definitely be a LC. Theres just something about them....


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

i have a long coat chi so i am a little more partial to LCs but as I have been seeing all the different pics of the smooth coat I am thinking if I get another maybe it will be a short coat.

As for personalities Chloe is so bouncy and playful... but when she is tired she loves to be snuggled... she is still a puppy though. Anyways I also think that the way the pup is raised and breeding has to do more with the temperment.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky is a smooth coat but all chis are cute regardless, love them all!


----------



## Jazzy (May 17, 2008)

Well Stone is a LC and only 11 months. I can't wait until he gets his full coat. LCs don't seem to be as common here so he gets a lot of attention when we go out. Honestly, I like the look of a SC just a little bit more. I was not really caring about whether I got a SC or LC when I got Stone though. I cared more about having a reputable breeder and the price. 

I want my next baby to be a SC girl. There's something about them. I like to see their body form and their muscle. With long hair you just see a furrball and can't see the muscles so much. But I do like that LCs seem to be less common around here so at least he's a little different and not just SC like the ones you usually see. LCs just seem to have a sweetness to them too. It gives them a softer look in my opinion. I do love both!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

We've had/have 4 long coats. I have to admit I'm long coat biased but I have always preferred them, not to say I wouldn't have a smooth if a nice one turned up but no one else around me seems to like smooths.


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

*Long Or Smooth?*




Hi there, I prefer smooth coats I have had long coats and found that they had to be regularly brushed and care must be taken to regularly brush or comb behind the ears and the trousers(the fur which hangs around their bottom!) if this isnt done regularly the fur knots and then has to be cut out.
I find though that if you feed chi's on either Iams or Royal Canin their coats shed less and they keep really healthy too with nice shiny ears and wet nose.
Also their poo (pardon the expression) is firm and smaller.

Trisha


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

*Long Or Smooth?*

Hi

Can I ask everyone how do you get these amazing signatures?

Trisha


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I always wanted long coats, and they had to be girls. I would not even consider a male or a short coat. The girls get their pants cut off, as things that should have stayed on the weepad gets hid in them. The rough around May's neck gets clipped off to because it is so thick. But then, Zeus was in need of a home and quickly, so now I have a short coat male. All my girls are very laid back and relaxed. Zeus bounces off the walls and is very vocal. I have no clue who the shedder is, but my couch is a hairball. I keep a sticky rollar by the door.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I used to own a rotty as well as the long coats – I found that a short coat such as a rotty had hairs like little pine needles and got EVERYWHERE and seemed to be constantly where as the long coats shed their coats differently – theirs were more like long clumps (if that makes sense) and once their coats are out it seems to stop.

I have had long coats for 28 years now and only got a smoothie for the 1st time earlier this year. My friend who is a top breeder told me that smooths have a totally different temperament – after now owning one I have noticed a difference in the smooths. They are a LOT more terrier like in temperament. The coat is similar to that of the rotty and sheds loads but like the pine needles and all of the time!

I have noticed around the show ring – if there is trouble of (not aggressive) but arguing it always seems to be the smooths rather than the longs. 

Saying that you will always find an aggressive long or a sedate smooth, I supposed it will probably be how you bring them up etc but their main instinct will always be there.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I like smooth coats because I find you can see their facial expressions more, and when you pick them up, and they feel nice to hold. Although LC chis are very pretty as well, if I ever got a boy chi it'd have to be a LC I think so I wouldn't have to see his wee wee sticking out all the time lol. How's that for a weird reason  Otherwise though, I would stick with the smooth coats.


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

Both! lol!

I have a smooth but i want a long haired now to!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

jesshan said:


> I used to own a rotty as well as the long coats – I found that a short coat such as a rotty had hairs like little pine needles and got EVERYWHERE and seemed to be constantly where as the long coats shed their coats differently – theirs were more like long clumps (if that makes sense) and once their coats are out it seems to stop.
> 
> I have had long coats for 28 years now and only got a smoothie for the 1st time earlier this year. My friend who is a top breeder told me that smooths have a totally different temperament – after now owning one I have noticed a difference in the smooths. They are a LOT more terrier like in temperament. The coat is similar to that of the rotty and sheds loads but like the pine needles and all of the time!
> 
> ...


That's so interesting. I have a SC and she is obviously very terrier like in personality/temperment. She acts more like a Jack Russell Terrier at times, being bouncy and hyper. I know she is still a puppy so I take that into consideration but, maybe my next one will be a LC. Heh!

The breed standard states this:
Temperament
Alert, with terrier-like qualities.

Are you saying that the LC's are more laid back in general?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I've found all my long coats to be very laid back, cuddly, happy go lucky and actually quite lazy unless they're out on a walk, but that could also be because they are all boys. I'd say they're more akin to other toy breeds than terriers. Zero is very similar in personality to my old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, it takes a lot to phase him and he's always in a good mood and he's very playful, pretty much eternal puppy syndrome, but he can be shy of strangers thats his only problem really, thankfully he's reverted back to his old self after his neuter .


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Idk. It almost seems as the short and long coats have two totally different personalities. I have 5 long coats and 2 short coats. My long are like bigger build than my short coats and they seem to be affectionate but reserved at the same time. My short coats are very submissive and always wanting to cuddle and are my most barky ones. I neither pefer one over the other. Its just the long hairs fair better in a wisconsin winter than my little short hairs do.


----------

